# Spirit Husband/Wife



## Iammoney (Jul 18, 2012)

Is there such a thing ? I am not sure but ive heard of stories were women have said they have been visited by them. Incubus etc.


----------



## cyrealla (Jul 18, 2012)

From my experience this seems to be very common with african people


----------



## Iammoney (Jul 18, 2012)

someone posted something like this in facebook and i decided to do some research i also read about marine kingdom.  my mom told me a little about this and i thought yeah right but there is some truth to it


----------



## Sarophina (Jul 18, 2012)

Any spirit that comes into someone's bed at night is an unclean spirit. :/ 
It will come in a familiar package, but, its still a demon. 

Pastor G. Craige Lewis talks about this in The Truth Behind Hip Hop 6. It's definitely evil.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 19, 2012)

blqlady said:


> Is there such a thing ? I am not sure but ive heard of stories were women have said they have been visited by them. Incubus etc.



It's a demonic spirit, Precious one.   It has nothing to do with the Lord.


----------



## cyrealla (Jul 19, 2012)

A sexual dream may just be the result of an individual's daily thinking, especially when we live in a society where we are constantly bombarded with sexual images and propaganda on a daily basis.
its a bit of a stretch to me to think that every sexual dream is demonic when we know that not every dream is of a spiritual nature.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 19, 2012)

cyrealla said:


> A sexual dream may just be the result of an individual's daily thinking, especially when we live in a society where we are constantly bombarded with sexual images and propaganda on a daily basis.
> its a bit of a stretch to me to think that every sexual dream is demonic when we know that not every dream is of a spiritual nature.



Just for the sake of clarity:   

These aren't dreams that are in question, it's a 'visitation' of an unknown presence in one's bed with them,  which is far beyond a dream, hence the term 'spirit husband/wife'.    That is a demonic presence which needs to be called out and identified for what it is.  

I understand what you are sharing about not making 'everything' spiritual, especially to the point where it become 'pseudo-spiritual' (overplayed);   ---  yet even with the bombardment of sexual propaganda being thrusted at us, there is a spirit behind it which is not of God and satan is using it to his advantage leading humanity into sexual sin, exceedingly above and beyond the natural realm of 'ordinary' dreams.  

I hope my post doesn't sound brash or offensive.  It's not intended to be.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 19, 2012)

cyrealla said:


> A sexual *dream* may just be the result of an individual's daily thinking, especially when we live in a society where we are constantly bombarded with sexual images and propaganda on a daily basis.
> its a bit of a stretch to me to think that *every sexual dream is demonic* when we know that not every dream is of a spiritual nature.



Its not a dream, its a spirit. You dont have to be sleep to witness spirits.
 I have never seen any and dont wanna start now.
Its not that every sexual dream is demonic, but I dont equal that to a 'wet dream'. With the above scenario I am thinking it is real for the alive and dead person, like actual penetration with something that not human.
We can be shown *anything* that is appealing to us and maybe more open to receive. 

Would you except a demonic looking spirit and claim that he is your husband? So I am just saying it can show themselves as who they want.

*My question: Do the ladies/men think that this is OKAY when their dead spouse comes to them in spirit?*

I have love for lots of folks but once your dead dont come back to see me. PERIOD! That includes momma, kids, husband, BFF.


----------



## loulou7 (Jul 19, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Just for the sake of clarity:
> 
> These aren't dreams that are in question, it's a 'visitation' of an unknown presence in one's bed with them, which is far beyond a dream, hence the term 'spirit husband/wife'. That is a demonic presence which needs to be called out and identified for what it is.
> 
> ...


 
To piggyback what Shimmie wrote - We must be very careful. The Scripture says that as we get nearer to the coming of the Lord, familiar spirits will be manifested more and more. Familiar spirit = family spirit, the spirit of family members.  

We live in a culture of Harry Potter, vampires, zombies, witches, etc… spiritualism has become so mainstream, and it has subtlety entered into our everyday life. 

We need to be aware of the snares of the devil; Isaiah 5:19 instruct us not to go in search of or entertain these evil spirits.


----------



## loulou7 (Jul 19, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Its not a dream, its a spirit. You dont have to be sleep to witness spirits.
> I have never seen any and dont wanna start now.
> Its not that every sexual dream is demonic, but I dont equal that to a 'wet dream'. With the above scenario I am thinking it is real for the alive and dead person, like actual penetration with something that not human.
> We can be shown *anything* that is appealing to us and maybe more open to receive.
> ...


 
*My question: Do the ladies/men think that this is OKAY when their dead spouse comes to them in spirit?*

*Ecclesiastes 9:5,6 *-Let's you know that: The living know that they will die, but the dead know not anything, etc... We have it from The Word of G-d, that the dead isn't visiting you. But we know the deceiver, enemy of souls and his "henchmen," are very happy to impersonate the dead.


----------



## Iammoney (Jul 19, 2012)

How does one know if they have one. From what I heard it can cause a person to have many problems


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 20, 2012)

loulou7 said:


> *My question: Do the ladies/men think that this is OKAY when their dead spouse comes to them in spirit?*
> 
> *Ecclesiastes 9:5,6 *-Let's you know that: The living know that they will die, but the dead know not anything, etc... We have it from The Word of G-d, that the dead isn't visiting you. But we know the deceiver, enemy of souls and his "henchmen," are very happy to impersonate the dead.



loulou7
Can you explain more on that verse? I mean I read it in all from my bible but it didnt go into detail in the extended section.

*I* personally know that the dead shouldnt be visiting but related to the OP post do THEY (the ppl experiencing this craziness) think that its cool? Like are they NOT Christians?
I hope you understand what I am trying to ask , cause if hard for me to explain this myself LOL.

Like if I was to see a spirit, me being a Christian, I would be calling out for God to protect me. Not trying to chill with the spirit bc I think they are my loved ones .



blqlady said:


> How does one know if they *have one*. From what I heard it can cause a person to have many problems



blqlady, have one of what?


----------



## aribell (Jul 20, 2012)

Out of curiosity, I started researching this topic because of this thread, and my oh my...


----------



## Keen (Jul 20, 2012)

loulou7 said:


> *My question: Do the ladies/men think that this is OKAY when their dead spouse comes to them in spirit?*
> 
> *Ecclesiastes 9:5,6 *-Let's you know that: The living know that they will die, but the dead know not anything, etc... We have it from The Word of G-d, that the dead isn't visiting you. But we know the deceiver, enemy of souls and his "henchmen," are very happy to impersonate the dead.



Oh my! I thought my aunt was crazy when I found out she was wearing red underwear to bed so her dead husband doesn't come to her at night after he died. Are you guys saying there's some truth to that?


----------



## MSee (Jul 20, 2012)

Keen said:


> Oh my! I thought my aunt was crazy when I found out she was wearing red underwear to bed so her dead husband doesn't come to her at night after he died. Are you guys saying there's some truth to that?


 
Keen, her husband won't be coming back but a demonic spirit can come in the image of her husband. I think that is called a famillial spirit. The red panties are just an item of superstition. I think 'spirit husband/wife' may be something different though. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong)

The first time my sister and I got demonic attacks as children, it wasn't of a sexual nature but night after night something would enter our room. We would hear a particular sound, smell a horrid smell and before you know it one of us were being pressed (couldn't move or talk and feeling like a heavy weight on you). The attacks seemed obviously aimed at my sister as she got most of the presses but she would leap into my bed and soon I got a few myself. Someone told my mom to make us red nighties. It didn't work. She got other superstitious advise and they didn't work. 

Actually, I'll just freak you out a bit by telling you what happened with one such advice. Mom was told to buy rose oil to anoint us with. She got it and anointed us and even put us in her room to sleep. I got a dream that someone was using the oil to fry something. When we woke, the oil was poured out and water in the container. In the end a church sister told her someone must be dying in the village. My mom went to visit the person and asked her to leave her child alone. The foolishness ceased. It was the first I can remember, and the only one that went on more than one night, but only as an adult I read about those things. 

Demonic spirits are real and come in many forms but we have learnt that the name of Jesus has never failed to deliver. Sometimes though there is an "open door" in your life or as a result of someone in your life and it's good to get to the root of the matter.

By the way it was reading threads like this in LHCF that made me realise I wasn't strange


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 20, 2012)

^^^^Oh wow.

I had an experience a few night ago but I am not sure what it was.

I am a night owl and was getting ready to fall asleep at about 2-4am (cant remember the time). As I was falling asleep I was just laying in bed on my side and all of a sudden come got a hold of me. My eyes were rolling to the back of my head, but I was trying to open them. I felt like something was on me but I couldnt move, and I was trying to speak but I couldnt.
I was taught if something like this occurs call out to Jesus, but I couldnt so I kept saying his name over and over in my head and whatever is was went away. Right after that I asked God to watch over and protect me bc i didnt know what else to do.

I never went to search it bc I believe if you look for trouble it comes, so I just left it alone. But what the heck is that?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 20, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Out of curiosity, I started researching this topic because of this thread, and my oh my...



nicola.kirwan
It was that bad?



MSee said:


> Keen, her husband won't be coming back but a demonic spirit can come in the image of her husband. I think that is called a famillial spirit. The red panties are just an item of superstition. I think 'spirit husband/wife' may be something different though. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> The first time my sister and I got demonic attacks as children, it wasn't of a sexual nature but night after night something would enter our room. We would hear a particular sound, smell a horrid smell and before you know it one of us were being pressed (couldn't move or talk and feeling like a heavy weight on you). The attacks seemed obviously aimed at my sister as she got most of the presses but she would leap into my bed and soon I got a few myself. Someone told my mom to make us red nighties. It didn't work. She got other superstitious advise and they didn't work.
> 
> ...



MSee 
I got lost at the bolded.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, I have never heard of this


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Just for the sake of clarity:
> 
> These aren't dreams that are in question, it's a *'visitation*' of an unknown presence in one's bed with them, which is far beyond a dream, hence the term 'spirit husband/wife'. That is a demonic presence which needs to be called out and identified for what it is.
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie


What does this spirit do?


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 20, 2012)

.....................................


----------



## aribell (Jul 20, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @nicola.kirwan
> It was that bad?


 
It was deep.  I think the main thing, though, is discernment.  Some people will take it and say any woman who isn't married by a certain point must have a spirit husband, or any couple having problems must have spirit spouses.  That is not the case.  But I think there is a _lot_ more going on spiritually that we are generally cognizant of--at least in the West.


----------



## loulou7 (Jul 20, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @loulou7
> Can you explain more on that verse? I mean I read it in all from my bible but it didnt go into detail in the extended section.
> 
> *I* personally know that the dead shouldnt be visiting but related to the OP post do THEY (the ppl experiencing this craziness) think that its cool? Like are they NOT Christians?
> ...


 
Hi ZebraPrintLover:

I understand what you are saying. I feel inadequate in being able to _properly_ share with you information concerning this serious subject; I feel as though I may leave something crucial out -- typing it. If I was talking with you, I would feel as though I could cover all the bases. 

You know what, I’m going to give you a URL that will give you *detail* Bible-based information on the subject of evil spirits.  Click on the link and scroll down to the booklet called Spirits of the Dead.

Here’s the link that will take you to the Free Bible Online Library

http://www.amazingfacts.org/free-stuff/online-library.aspx

This will give you some good insight into the dangers of being deceived by the evil one. I doubt if you will, but if you still have questions, I’ll be happy to answer.


----------



## Iammoney (Jul 20, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> loulou7
> Can you explain more on that verse? I mean I read it in all from my bible but it didnt go into detail in the extended section.
> 
> *I* personally know that the dead shouldnt be visiting but related to the OP post do THEY (the ppl experiencing this craziness) think that its cool? Like are they NOT Christians?
> ...




how does one know if they have a spirit husband or wife


----------



## MSee (Jul 22, 2012)

ZebraPrintLover. Sorry, I was rushing. Should have split the paragraph. I'll try and be clear.

It seem like whatever was freaking us out had somehow thrown out the oil and filled the container with water while we were sleeping.

The strange events continued just about everynight until my mom went and had a conversation with a lady in our village who was sick and dying. Now I'm older and have read about simillar things I believe what was happening was an attempted "transfer of demonic spirits" from a person who must have been dabbling in something satanic in their past and was now about to die. Thankfully both my sister and I got saved years before this event, as children and so we were harassed but not possessed. I still have much to learn.

Ladies if strange things happen to you, calling on the name of Jesus is powerful and can deliver.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 22, 2012)

LucieLoo12 said:


> Shimmie
> 
> 
> What does this spirit do?



LucieLoo12... I'm sorry for missing your post.

I've never personally experienced this however, I have a 'friend' who shared her experiences of 'something' getting into bed with her at night and 'moving against her sexually'.    

I thought it was her imagination, however it turns out that these things indeed occur.   Somewhere along the line a person was open to this with or without their knowledge.   However, the Blood of Jesus indeed protects all who confesses it against these spirits.  

If it hasn't happen to anyone, leave it alone.   Don't invite it into your lives.  However if someone is experiencing this, then fast, pray, annoint your home, body and bedroom with oil and 'speak' the Blood of Jesus against it and it's entry... in Jesus' Name.   

Bottomline...   *YET.... DO NOT FEAR the devil*, however give no place to it, by staying focused upon the Holy Spirit, afterall,  who wants a devil in bed with them?   They don't rule, *God does... *Period...end of story.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 22, 2012)

I know a few people that this has happened to. One person told me it was the arc angel Michael. In my mind I was like why on earth would an arc angel do that? It definitely is demonic.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 22, 2012)

blqlady said:


> how does one know if they have a spirit husband or wife



Hey Sweetie... 

First of all, there is no such thing as a 'spirit husband or wife', husbands and wives exist in the flesh; anything other is false, a deception, all of which is not of God. 

Now is someone is experiencing a non-human 'presence' in bed with them, get rid of it in Jesus' Name.  Period!   We do not have time for foolishness with 'familiar spirits' and the like.   The Blood of Jesus has already conquered hell, so there's no need nor room for hell in our lives.  

I wouldn't waste time wondering if 'I' had a demon in my life when I know that I have Jesus and His Blood Covenant covering me and loved ones.   As a child of God we're under the 'Blood' and no unclean thing shall come nigh us.  

cyrealla made an excellent point indicating the 'thought' life.  Sometimes, thoughts can over excite the imagination to think something is there, that is not.   Christians have no business 'wondering' about demons.   We are to keep our minds steadfast on Jesus.  

I have to make sure that my post doesn't sound 'harsh' against anyone personal.   I truly do not mean it that way.  I'm coming against 'something' else, and in Jesus' Name...it's done by the Blood of the Lamb, Jesus.  Praise God and His Glory forever and ever, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 22, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> I know a few people that this has happened to. One person told me it was the arc angel Michael. In my mind I was like why on earth would an arc angel do that? It definitely is demonic.



Hi Maria... 

  Yes...for Angels are Ministering Spirits to the Saints... they are our 'Protectors' and God's Messengers.  



Wait a minute... 

Hold up.... Arc angel, Michael?  Lawd how mercy   Michael was a warrior angel, a guardian.   The mind can be explosive...


----------



## CaramelLites (Jul 22, 2012)

Deleted...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 23, 2012)

MSee said:


> ZebraPrintLover. Sorry, I was rushing. Should have split the paragraph. I'll try and be clear.
> 
> It seem like whatever was freaking us out had somehow thrown out the oil and filled the container with water while we were sleeping.
> 
> ...



Thanks for coming back to clear it up for me 

I totally agree with the bolded red above!


----------

